# 1/4" Steel Balls



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Have Just Equipped My Slingshot With Trumark RR-T Tapered Bands. I Also Recently Got A Few Hundred 1/4" Steel Balls. The Balls Feel Quite Light And Small And I'm Afraid To Break The Tubes Too Fast. Are The Steel Balls Too Small For These Bands? Thanks For The Input!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would certainly say so. Those bands have plenty of umpf. You need at least 3/8 inch steel ... probably do better with 7/16 or even 1/2 if you can find them. The 3/8 inch steel should be readily available in sporting goods stores that sell slingshots.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah, i agree 3/8 is even kinda light, I shot a spruce hen from a little far and I shot low the bb bouced off. 7/16 is the lightest I'd use

with trumark tubes. Just have fun with the quarter inch ammo. if you can make your own bands you can do quite a bit with that ammo


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

It's a bit too light for those bands. But, you know you don't have to stick with steel balls. You could use nearly anything. Rocks, marbles, hex nuts, lead balls.....


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks! I Will Hopefully Make A Slingshot That'll Shoot These Soon! I Do Have 3/8", But I Have Many More 1/4". I Will Start Shooting The 3/8" Today! Thanks Again For All The Help!


----------

